# la ligue s'engage continuellement avec énergie pour que



## scriptis

Devo scrivere una lettera in italiano e ho qualchi problemi:
come si dice:
- *la ligue s'engage continuellement avec énergie pour que...*

 comment terminer la lettre: *avec nos salutations les meilleures*

*Grazie mille!*


----------



## comeunanuvola

Potrebbe essere...

La lega s'impegna continuamente con energia affinchè....

Ma non sono sicurissima, potresti almeno dire l'argomento???

Per i saluti:

I nostri più cordiali saluti.


----------



## scriptis

Grazie...è perfetto!


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao e Bonjour . . . 

In francese, dopo "pour que" so che si deve usare il congiuntivo.  In italiano, `e la stessa cosa?  Devo scrivere il congiuntivo dopo "affinche"?

Grazie e Merci!


----------



## Cnaeius

Sì, affinchè vuole sempre il congiuntivo (proposizione finale)
Se non metti il congiuntivo cambia il significato della frase con alcune preposizioni. Ad esempio:
Perchè +congiuntivo = proposizione finale
Perchè +indicativo = proposizione causale
Ciao


----------



## kan3malato

scriptis said:
			
		

> Devo scrivere una lettera in italiano e ho qualchi e problemia:
> come si dice:
> - *la ligue s'engage continuellement avec énergie pour que...*
> 
> comment terminer la lettre: *avec nos salutations les meilleures*
> 
> *Grazie mille!*


Spero non ti dispiaccia..


----------



## coppergirl

Grazie Cnaeius!

`E una spiegazione utilissima!  

Cheers!


----------

